# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  تتشرف عائلة آل ربح حفل زواج ابنائها

## السطوع

.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}﴿مِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ﴾ 
أفراح ومسرات آل ربح
*تتشرف عائلة آل ربح لحضور حفل زفاف أبنائها*  
        <<   محمد        و  حسين     و   حسن »  
 والإستماع للمولد الشريف في حسينية الفاطميه (( مجلس آل الشيخ ))وذلك يوم الخميس ليلة الجمعه 27ذو القعدة1431 هـ الموافق  لـ  4/11/ 2010 م.

الداعون: ابناء المرحوم عبدالمحسن أحمد آل ربح ابو أحمد 
دعوتكم حق علينا وحضوركم تشريف لنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروووك

الله يتمم لهم بالخيرات 
وعقبال العزابية يا رب :amuse:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
الله يتمم لهم بخير ويجعله مُبارك إن شاء الله ..
ببركة محمد وآله السادة النجباء..


ربي يوفقهم ويهنيهم ياكريم... 
وعقبال الجميع..

موفقين إن شاء الله 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شواطئ شوق

ألف ألف مبروك زواج سعيد ان شاءالله 
موفقين بحق محمد وآل محمد0

----------

